# Dark Base Pro 900 Tür Wackelt



## cmx1993 (3. August 2018)

*Dark Base Pro 900 Tür Wackelt*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine Dark Base Pro 900 Gehäuse und die Tür wackelt. 
Nun habe ich andere Magnete von Listan geschickt bekommen, diese sind jedoch fast 3x so dick wie die von Werk montierten Magnete die in der Tür eingeschraubt sind?
Das sind doch diese Magnete oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Nur wie soll ich diese Magnete in die Halterung bekommen? Die ist doch viel zu dünn.
Kann mir jemand von euch helfen der Evtl. das gleiche Problem hat bzw. hatte und auch andere Magnete montiert hat?



mfg


Cmx


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Tür Wackelt*

Hallo Cmx,

kann im Einzelfall sein das du etwas "nachbessern"  musst an den Halterungen.
Sollte dann aber auch ohne Probleme mit den dickeren Magneten passen.

VG

Marco



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Tür Wackelt*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Cmx,
> 
> kann im Einzelfall sein das du etwas "nachbessern"  musst an den Halterungen.
> Sollte dann aber auch ohne Probleme mit den dickeren Magneten passen.



Und warum baut ihr nicht gleich stärkere Magneten ein?
Weil die in der Herstellung 5 Cent teurer sind?


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. August 2018)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Tür Wackelt*

Hallo Threshold,

ist doch schon passiert.
Rev.2 hat das Problem nicht. Die Magneten lassen das Problem bei Rev. 1 auch verschwinden.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2018)

*AW: Dark Base Pro 900 Tür Wackelt*

Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage -- wieso habt ihr nicht gleich stärkere Magneten eingebaut? Wozu braucht es da eine Revision 2?
Derartiges Dinge sollten meines Erachtens schon während der Entwicklung auffallen und dann kann man das beheben, ehe das Produkt überhaupt auf den Markt kommt.


----------

